# Down/Weak Pasterns



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to be honest right now and I feel really bad. My pup is only walked twice a day 15 mins each. *I AM NOT NEGLECTING HIM THOUGH!* A month after I got him, I injured my back really bad so I had to take things slow. Initially he was getting 10 min walks once a day but I gotten better to walk him longer. I won't be fully recovered for another few weeks.

Some info about him:
He is currently 5 months old, approx. 56 lbs and is fed Orijen LBP. 
He is walked in the morning. During school 8:00-3:30, he is at my dad's shop inside his crate with frequent potty breaks. Can't be walked during school hours because he's at a mechanic shop and it's really busy. When I'm back, he is out 3:30-7ish (except for when it's raining) he is out playing. 
7:00-8ish we are going home so he's in the crate which is in the car. At home he is out until 10-11 and another walk in between. 

I have some recent photo's of his paws. It seem's that his left paw is more down/weaker when he walks. Look's normal when he is only standing. 
Any advice to get his paw's better? Should I get him on the flirt pole (can't tug, back pains) or a ball to fetch?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think you are looking at a normal growing pup....... 

Just do as much general exercise as you both can manage right now....

If you are concerned though, check with your breeder and send the photos. He compare it with past dogs at the same age PLUS with the littermates.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

To me it appears his R. front leg is swollen. Does it seem that way in person?
If so, a vet visit is warranted. 

Our boy holds his toe on the R. side pointed out like that, in his case, anyway, it meant elbow dysplasia, they actually will hold the elbow in which causes the foot and toes to stick out sideways like that.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

For the most part looks pretty normal to me. He is easty westy and has big knuckles. In the one picture his left paw toes out more and in another his right paw toes out more. Lots of GSD's are East-West especially when young.

If something is wrong in his gait then I would say it sounds like he is limping and any limping should be checked out especially if it hasn't gone away after a few days rest.


----------

